# Have you been through a number of IVF cycles?



## KateBrian (May 7, 2013)

I am looking to talk to a couple for a national newspaper supplement who have had a number of unsuccessful treatment cycles in the UK.  You may have eventually succeeded - or perhaps gone on to donor treatment - or you may still be trying.  I am particularly interested in talking about the emotional side of infertility and treatment and any support which you have had during treatment from counselling/support groups.  If you think you may be interested, you can email me at [email protected] to find out more.


----------

